# Infection?



## jublhu4 (Jan 23, 2017)

To make it short and simple, im not sure if I have an infection at my quad spot. 

Hit my right quad with 1.25ml Test cyp with 27g needle on wed 18th. No pain, no blood. I'm always super sterile with my injections. 

Have a raised red spot on my thigh (close to inj spot, but unsure if right as exact spot). It's similar to a bad mosquito bite. Doesn't hurt unless squeezed. When squeezed, I get very little fluid out. Just freaking me out.. 

I feel fine, no redness anywhere else on thigh.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Jan 23, 2017)

No pain?

Doesn't sound like a boil or staff from infection to me. I'm no Doc though. Wait for others to chime in.


----------



## jublhu4 (Jan 23, 2017)

TrickWilliams said:


> No pain?
> 
> Doesn't sound like a boil or staff from infection to me. I'm no Doc though. Wait for others to chime in.


Nope. No pain. Hell, I didn't even notice it until I went to make my sunday injection and seen it then.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 23, 2017)

I've had a lump on my ass for a week.. It's going down slowly


----------



## TrickWilliams (Jan 23, 2017)

jublhu4 said:


> Nope. No pain. Hell, I didn't even notice it until I went to make my sunday injection and seen it then.



Your sure its not just a sweat pimple or something stupid? I understand the concern being "near" injection site. How close to injection do you actually think it is?


----------



## jublhu4 (Jan 23, 2017)

TrickWilliams said:


> Your sure its not just a sweat pimple or something stupid? I understand the concern being "near" injection site. How close to injection do you actually think it is?


That's what I'm hoping it is. To the best of my memory, it's probably within 1".


----------



## TrickWilliams (Jan 23, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> I've had a lump stuck in my ass for a week.. It's coming out slowly



You need to remove that kind of stuff as soon as your done Bundy, might risk losing it forever in there otherwise.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 23, 2017)

Just watch it for the next few days
Probably a little zitt or something. Stop touching it.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 23, 2017)

Doubt that's an infection


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 23, 2017)

Doesn't sound like an infection.


----------



## Jin (Jan 23, 2017)

Is it warm to the touch?
Is the redness spreading and/or "streaking" out from the site?
Do you have a fever?

These are signs of infection. Also, they will have usually shown up sooner than 5 days. 

If you get any of these symptoms go to the doctor for a course of antibiotics. Tell him you take b2 shots weekly if you're not prescribed test. 

Stop touching it


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 23, 2017)

lol, I use the same slin pin for three months, never a drop of alcohol...cotton swab etc...6 years of pinning shit and never an issue...amazes me every time one of these threads pop up


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 24, 2017)

Jenner said:


> lol, I use the same slin pin for three months, never a drop of alcohol...cotton swab etc...6 years of pinning shit and never an issue...amazes me every time one of these threads pop up



That's kinda gross Jen. Lol buy some new pins damnit!!!! Lol

These threads do pop up a lot but its never an infection. People get scared and nervous about the littlest things


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 24, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> That's kinda gross Jen. Lol buy some new pins damnit!!!! Lol
> 
> These threads do pop up a lot but its never an infection. People get scared and nervous about the littlest things



Lol, can't be that gross....being there's no infection LOL 

I just ordered some but seriously. ..it's not "necessary " to use a pin once and throw it away...if someone is a pig and never showers maybe..but seriously I have never used alcohol to swab.....


----------



## jublhu4 (Jan 24, 2017)

Preciate the responses.. I'm convinced it's not infection. I'm not trying to be a puss about it.. but just wanted to catch it early if it was.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Jan 24, 2017)

Local lymph nodes might swell if it is an infection.  But from the info you provided doesn't sound like one


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 24, 2017)

Jenner said:


> Lol, can't be that gross....being there's no infection LOL
> 
> I just ordered some but seriously. ..it's not "necessary " to use a pin once and throw it away...if someone is a pig and never showers maybe..but seriously I have never used alcohol to swab.....



I actually never swab either. I used to but then ran out of alcohol pads and never bought them again. But I use a new needle everything. ****ers get dull after a while


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jan 24, 2017)

...lets see a foto.


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 24, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> I actually never swab either. I used to but then ran out of alcohol pads and never bought them again. But I use a new needle everything. ****ers get dull after a while



hahahahahaha...yea, if I use "real" pins, I could only use them 2...maybe 3 pins but that dullness is fuuuking painful!!

Slin pins don't dull that easy


----------



## snake (Jan 24, 2017)

Jenner said:


> lol, I use the same slin pin for three months, never a drop of alcohol...cotton swab etc...6 years of pinning shit and never an issue...amazes me every time one of these threads pop up



Damn, even bacteria doesn't like being around you.


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 25, 2017)

snake said:


> Damn, even bacteria doesn't like being around you.



don't fuuuk with my immune system, ain't just strong in the gym...................


----------

